# [débats] La boîte à idées (26/03/2006)

## kernelsensei

Dans le cadre des débats officiels, voici donc la boîte à idées. Mettez-y toutes vos idées...

Débats à venir (dernière màj : 26/03/2006 @ 13H13)

GCC vs. ICC

UTF8 vs. ISO

Gentoo vs. Autres distros

Ligne de commande vs. Gestionnaires de fichiers

Les lecteurs audio

(In)Utilité des "desktop search" à la Beagle

Les kernel patchsets

Gentoo : pour quelle utilisation ? Pour quel public ?

Genkernel vs. make menuconfig

Monolitique vs Modulaire

ivman vs. gvm

init vs. initng

etc-update vs dispatch.conf

Syslog-ng vs. Metalog vs. Autre

Quel schéma de partitionnement de disque ?

Gnome vs KDE vs ... (ou QT vs GTK)

qmail vs postfix

apache1 vs apache2 vs lighttpd

iptables vs shorewall

snort vs prelude

Quel langage pour quelle utilisation ?

GPLv2 vs GPLv3

Quel navigateur choisir ?

les gestionnaires de version : CVS / SVN / Git / Bazaar(-ng) / Arch / etc

Linux vs Plan9 vs *BSD / Quel avenir pour Gentoo /BSD ?

Anciens débats

Gentoo Stable VS Gentoo Unstable

VI vs. EMACS

Votre lecteur multimedia préféré

Que peut-on regretter de nos précédentes distribs ?

Quel langage pour les "quick-hacks" ?

Gentoo Linux : prêt pour le monde professionnel ?

Quel navigateur sous linux ?

Quelles solution pour l'émulation / la virtualisation ?

Systèmes de fichiers : perfs, fiabilité, etc...

Gentoo / 64-bits

Dans les arcanes du shell...

La sécurité informatique : comment la gérez-vous ?

Gestion et entretien de vos Gentoo

Les licences libres

----------

## Trevoke

1) Je propose que ca soit [TROLLO] plutot que [TO].. Un peu plus evocateur.

2) VI vs. EMACS

3) les filesystems

4) ... GRUB vs LILO  :Very Happy: 

5) Linux vs. Windows vs. BSD (ou alors l'un contre l'autre, puis l'un contre le troisieme, etc)...

6) Meilleur langage de programmation

----------

## geekounet

Je propose aussi Gentoo vs Debian   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je propose aussi Gentoo vs Debian  

 

Non, ça c'est stérile, y a trop d'intégristes chez debian, et trop de RTFMeux  :Wink: 

</feed the troll  :Surprised: )>

----------

## _droop_

Bon ma première idée n'ayant pas été acceptée (nan, je suis pas rancunier, juste un peu lourd   :Very Happy:  ) :

- x86 vs ppc (vs sparc vs itanium vs alpha (il reste des fanatiques))

- gentoo vs fedora (non je plaisante, ca serait pas interessant), gentoo vs autres distribs.

- mac ou pc pour installer une gentoo (surtout avec les macintel, ca va bientot être un sujet d'actualité)

- mysql ou postgresql

- apache ou lighthttpd

- openvpn ou openswan

-stage 1 ou stage 3 (ah nan trop tard)

- -O3 ou -O2 (voir -Os)

A vous de faire le tri   :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Un classique :

Gnome VS Kde 

POur les gentoo vs autre distrib je ne vois pas trop l'intêret, enfin si un peu, mais je trouve que ça sort du cadre, et ce serait assez se précher dans sa chapelle...

Sinon, je propose que ce topic soit nettoyé de temps en temps histoire que ça ne devienne pas l'orgie...

----------

## lmarcini

- Installation en mode console vs installation en mode graphique ?

- Linus vs Richard ?

Sinon :

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un classique : 
> 
> Gnome VS Kde 

 

Il est où le troll ? C'est de notoriété publique que KDE est bien mieux, non ?

OK, OK, je sors... Je ne savais pas que ça n'avait pas encore encore commencé !  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Intel vs AMD

tourner en amd64 ou en x86 quand on a un athlon 64

vanilla vs gentoo sources vs cj vs the rest

IDE vs SATA

Sécurité vs performances (hardened pourquoi qu'on y'est pas tous)

gentoo vs LFS (par contre si on fait gentoo vs debian c'est clair qu'ani va poster en prmier et y'aura plus rien à dire  :Mr. Green: )

qui c'est le plus beau

to be continued...

----------

## _droop_

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Linus vs Richard ?
> 
> 

 

Celui là est très bon, à condition de le renommer un peu : open source vs free software.

(pragmatique vs idéaliste).

----------

## ghoti

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> free software

 

Moi je dis "free beer" !  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

pine <> mutt ? (Trop vieux, passera pas   :Sad:  )

Dans le genre plus récent : amarok <> xmms <> audacious <> ... (winamp  :Mr. Green:  )?

mplayer <> xine ?

mozilla <> firefox ?

firefox <> konqueror <> opera <> galeon ?   :Twisted Evil: 

<links <> lynx <> w3m ? (bof!)

alsa <> arts <> (me rappelle plus l'équivalent gnome  :Wink:  ) 

emerge <> kuroo (AKA console <> klikodrome ...) ?

gentoo binaire ?

kernel monolithique <> modules ?

Bon, j'arrête, les trolls, ça grouille de partout : y a qu'à plonger la main pour la ressortir toute engluée ...

----------

## UB|K

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>   *kopp wrote:*   
> 
> Un classique : 
> 
> Gnome VS Kde  
> ...

 

J'espère bien que tu es sorti! charogne   :Mr. Green: 

Celui là promet d'être bien saignant mais je doute qu'il puisse être réellement constructif (c'est le but nan?)

Je préférerais de loin un bon troll QT vs GTK+ qui pourrait permettre d'apprendre pas mal de choses.

Un autre truc marrant pourrait être une bataille rangée entre les partisans des *box contre ceux des DE (ou "usines à gaz" d'après les pro-*box).

edit:

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dans le genre plus récent : amarok <> xmms <> audacious <> ... (winamp  )?

 

il n'y a pas de débat: c'est muine

----------

## Delvin

IE dans wine vs Firefox/mozilla

(poussez pas j'y vais)

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alsa <> arts <> (me rappelle plus l'équivalent gnome  ) 
> 
> 

 

Juste une petite précision : alsa et arts, c'est pas du tout la même chose  :Wink: 

ton troll c'est soit alsa<>oss soit arts<>esd<>jack  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, arts utilise alsa (ou oss) pour la sortie sonore. C'est "juste" un serveur de son (mixage, etc...) alors que alsa est la couche d'acces a la carte son.

Guillaume <Et un troll désamorcé, un !>   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Guillaume <Et un troll désamorcé, un !>  

 

Ben non, tu n'as fait que le resituer et très bien d'ailleurs !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMeS

j'en propose un autre.

OSS vs Alsa

----------

## arlequin

On oublie l'essentiel : slip vs caleçon

----------

## kernelsensei

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> On oublie l'essentiel : slip vs caleçon

 

Faut éviter que ça parte trop en sucette ... faites des trolls sérieux quoi ^^;

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  -O3 ou -O2 (voir -Os)

 

En voilà une idée terrible... gentoo étant basé sur les optimisations à bien des égards je n'ai pu m'empécher de relever des contradictions ou mieux un vide quasi total d'information quant au rôle de certains paramettres de gcc   :Sad:   et dans l'ensemble des forums... aucun howto vraiment vraiment complet et fiable (et oui les technologies évoluent et m^ les meilleurs optimisations doivent-être revues au fils du temps   :Wink: 

Outre Leander256 qui s'y était collé avec brio, nous avons ici des spécialistes hardware, assembleur et autres developpeurs expérimentés, il serait utile pour tous de connaitre en détails et une bonne fois pour toute le côté obscur de gentoo...   :Twisted Evil: 

Voilà je pense qu'il pourrait découler de ce thread (pour peu qu'on le synthétise vers la fin) un véritable howto très fourni qui fera des envieux sur tous les autres forums   :Razz: 

[Edit] *private joke* voilà j'ai pondu...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TGL

En même temps, y'a pas mal des sujets ci dessus qui ont déjà été assez abondament trollés (genre les CFLAGS ou les WM/DE). Non pas qu'il ne méritent pas toute notre attention et nos vociférations, mais je leur donnerais pas la priorité perso. Enfin c'est mon avis.

Sinon, qlqs idées en vracs (dont certaines déjà citées, prenez ça comme un vote [pour], et d'autres déjà débattues 100 fois, donc pas prioritaires) :

 - Les lecteurs audio (XMMS, BMP, BMPx, MPD, Amarok, Rhythmbox, etc.)

 - Ligne de commande vs. Gestionnaires de fichiers (préparez vos chronos si on veut savoir enfin quelles opérations sont plus rapides dans l'un ou dans l'autre)

 - (In)Utilité des "desktop search" à la Beagle

 - Quel langage pour les quick-hacks de moins de 100 lignes ? (Bash, Perl, Python, Ruby, C, etc.)

 - Quel FS pour quel usage ? (ouais, ça je crois que c'est vraiment du réchauffé)

 - Les kernel patchsets (j'ai souvenir d'un long sondage y'a bien longtemps, mais ça mériterait d'être rejoué)

 - Que peut-on regretter de nos précédentes distribs ?

 - Gentoo pour des les noobs : une bonne idée ou un cadeau empoisonné ?

 - Idem pour l'entreprise.

 - "Forum->French->D., A. & S." ou "fr.gentoo-wiki.org" ? (ah, nan, mince, déjà fait)

----------

## _droop_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*   On oublie l'essentiel : slip vs caleçon 
> 
> Faut éviter que ça parte trop en sucette ... faites des trolls sérieux quoi ^^;

 

Et lui, on lui efface pas son post...   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## creuvard

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - Ligne de commande vs. Gestionnaires de fichiers (préparez vos chronos si on veut savoir enfin quelles opérations sont plus rapides dans l'un ou dans l'autre)
> 
> 

 

Perso j'aime bien celui-ci. Ya possibilité en le lisant/contribuant d'apprendre (et je pense que c'est le but) pas mal de choses (Compte tenu de la multitude de gestionnaire de fichiers).

----------

## lmarcini

L'imagette de Creuvard constitue un troll à elle toute seule, non ?

Sinon :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Gentoo pour des les noobs : une bonne idée ou un cadeau empoisonné ? 
> 
> - Idem pour l'entreprise. 

 

Plutôt sexy comme troll... J'aime bien.

----------

## Saigneur

En matière de firewall : Drop vs  Reject ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Pour les accros des à è é û ù etc :

```
une gentoo un peu localisée ou full UTF-8
```

A+

----------

## TGL

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> une gentoo un peu localisée ou full UTF-8
> ```
> ...

 

Ah yes, ça m'intéresse de lire vos expériences sur le sujet. (Perso j'ai toujours pas migré... C'est le genre de truc qui traine sur ma TODO depuis ...pfiou... 3 ans peut-être  :Smile: )

Bon en même temps c'est peut-être pas assez polémique, j'veux dire, ça pourrait parfaitement être l'objet d'une discussion « normale », en dehors des [TO].

----------

## truc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> L'imagette de Creuvard constitue un troll à elle toute seule, non ?
> 
> Sinon :
> 
>  *TGL wrote:*   
> ...

 

Arf, gentoo pour les noobs, si c'est dans la même optique que xxx pour les nuls, ça sera totalement stérile, que du blabla et quasiment aucun réel contenu.. dommage pour une ~collection aussi renommée..

L'idée ligne de commange contre FM me plait pas mal aussi..

----------

## Enlight

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> une gentoo un peu localisée ou full UTF-8
> ```
> ...

 

++ pour l'intérêt et -- pour le hors troll, en fait tu peux même lancer des arguments genre utf-8 c'est pour les racistes etc...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ++ pour l'intérêt et -- pour le hors troll, en fait tu peux même lancer des arguments genre utf-8 c'est pour les racistes etc... 

 

 le troll ayant peur de la lumière,il se cache.

bon sans troller puisque c'est pas un troll officiel  :Cool: 

dans la joie et la négresse ( double trool ) je ne suis lancé dans la compatibilité

soit , je veux bien croire être devenu full compatible avec le monde exterieur,mais par contre j'ai une partition commune avec mes multiboots

dont une gento non-utf8 et une utf8 -+bancale

c'est pas toujours évident de lire un texte utf8 avec la gentoo non-utf

+ quelques pb avec man ( contournés ) , + des truc zarbi avec cfdisk etc..

donc UTF8 super ou casse pipe

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dans le genre plus récent : amarok <> xmms <> audacious <> ... (winamp  )?

 

Sans oublier mpd, avec tous ses front-end !

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> En matière de firewall : Drop vs Reject ?

 Et firewall perso : utile ou pas ? Discussion en fontion de la config du réseau, exemples de scripts, etc ...

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> une gentoo un peu localisée ou full UTF-8

 les trucs chiants de l'utf8, toussa, c'est pas un troll mais ça peut être instructif.

----------

## blasserre

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> UTF8 super ou casse pipe

 

+324  UTF8 vs Quelque_chose_qui_marche   :Mr. Green: 

sinon j'ai gcc vs icc enfin si c'est possib'

----------

## yoyo

En voila d'autres :

- genkernel vs make menuconfig

- monolitique vs modulaire (ou comment passer des arguments au chargement des modules / du noyau) (déjà cité)

- ivman vs gvm

- init vs initng

- gdesklets vs adesklets vs karamba vs superkaramba

et des trucs plus "spécifiques" :

- quel logmanager/analyser (syslog, metalog etc.)  ?

- etc-update vs dispatch.conf vs ...

- quel login manager (qingy, gdm, kdm, xdm, entrance) ?

Enjoy !

----------

## TGL

Ceci m'inspire celà : « (Comment) faut-il partionner son disque dur ? »

Je crois qu'il y a pas mal matière à débat là dessus (même si comme l'a fait remarqué kaworu c'est déjà partiellement traité ici), et que ça concerne vraiment tout le monde.

EDIT : @yoyo - fichtre, mais tu fous presque les j'tons avec ta nouvelle tête...

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> EDIT : @yoyo - fichtre, mais tu fous presque les j'tons avec ta nouvelle tête...

   :Laughing: 

Il vient de ce post (et du suivant) et du thread [OFF] Votre moment detente, dont ce post

----------

## boozo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ceci m'inspire celà : « (Comment) faut-il partionner son disque dur ? »
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a pas mal matière à débat là dessus (même si comme l'a fait remarqué kaworu c'est déjà partiellement traité ici), et que ça concerne vraiment tout le monde.

 

++   :Wink: 

Et je remets une couche pour les CFlags -Ox | -f{x} ...il a presque commencé dans ce thread mais j'ai pas nourri le T   :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Moi je verrai bien un truc : 

Pilote libre <=> Pilote propriétaire

Bon en plus ça se transforma rapidement en libre contre proprio donc ça devrait être sympa  :Smile: 

Sinon ça veut dire quoi [DOW] ? Debat Of the Week ?

----------

## kopp

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi je verrai bien un truc : 
> 
> Pilote libre <=> Pilote propriétaire
> 
> Bon en plus ça se transforma rapidement en libre contre proprio donc ça devrait être sympa 
> ...

 

RTFST

a.k.a Read The F****** Sticky Thread

Lol bien entendu  :Smile: 

Je dirais bien gaim vs kopete, mais ça fait trop gnome vs kde en fait

De même msn vs jabber, mais je sais pas si on peut obtenir suffisamanet de détails technique et croustillant.

Sinon , dans les officieux, je propose Trevoke vs Modos  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RTFST
> 
> a.k.a Read The F****** Sticky Thread
> ...

 

Bah justement, ils disent "débats officiels" avec la balise [DOW] mais il n'y a pas la signification exacte de DOW, notamment du W et moi c'est ça que je veux savoir  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, peut-être qu'Anigel ne l'a pas remis mais c'est Debat of the Week, idée de TGL :

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  L'idée des "débats officiels" (balise [DOW], copyright TGL  ) était née ! 

 

allez va c'était pas bien difficile  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

Je croyais que DOW, c'était le bruit que faisaient les trolls lorsqu'ils étaient vigoureusement lancés...

Sinon, et c'est complètement Off Topic, j'ai revu le documentaire "codename Linux" qui était passé sur Arte à une époque (je ne sais pas quand, je ne regarde pas la télé) : intéressant mais avec quelques raccourcis... Ce qui est assez amusant, c'est le côté vieillot du documentaire : les auteurs ont sous-estimé l'ampleur qu'allaient prendre Linux et les logiciels libres en général...

----------

## DuF

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, peut-être qu'Anigel ne l'a pas remis mais c'est Debat of the Week, idée de TGL :
> 
>  *anigel wrote:*    L'idée des "débats officiels" (balise [DOW], copyright TGL  ) était née !  
> 
> allez va c'était pas bien difficile 

 

Bah j'avais raison alors dans mon premier message, et tu t'es permis de te moquer de moi ??? La prochaine fois je formate ton dur et j'installe windows comme OS, ça t'apprendra à être méchant !!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben allez en vrac:

qmail VS postfix

apache1 VS apache2

iptables VS shorewall

snort VS prelude

----------

## Longfield

moi j'aime bien les méchants trolls sur les langages de programmation :

python vs perl

Java vs C++ vs Ruby

etc .. avec pour but arriver à une sorte de classification : quel langage utiliser pour coder tel type de soft ?

Et sinon, aussi un peu pour les développeur, sans déraper vers l'éternel KDE vs Gnome, quid de QT vs GTK ? avec le point de vue des users, mais aussi peut-être de ceux qui font des GUI en utilisant ces libs.

----------

## shmal

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*   On oublie l'essentiel : slip vs caleçon 
> 
> Faut éviter que ça parte trop en sucette ... faites des trolls sérieux quoi ^^;

 

Je pense que globalement le forumiste a très peur du méchant troll  :Twisted Evil: . Le "danger" était peut-être vrai à une époque mais maintenant dès que le débat est un peu houleux, il s'agit d'un troll... C'est une expression qui m'agace un peu car généralement ces soit disant trolls ne sont pas volontaires et je pense que les gens ont autre chose à faire...

Enfin c'était juste un coup de gueule dans le vide    :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : Mon message n'est pas un troll   :Wink: 

----------

## ccl3no2

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Dans le genre plus récent : amarok <> xmms <> audacious <> ... (winamp  )? 
> 
> il n'y a pas de débat: c'est muine

 

Et si il y a débat : c'est quodlibet  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Un beau gros bien baveux : linux sous GPL2 ou GPL3 ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Un beau gros bien baveux : linux sous GPL2 ou GPL3 ?

 Faudrait déjà qu'on arrive à la comprendre (que ce soit la 2 ou la 3, la mozilla, ...). Chaque fois que je lis un débat sur les licences (au hasard sur DLPF), je décroche au bout de 2 posts. Entre le caractère viral ou pas, le fait que la licence truc est mieux que la licence machin parce que c'est Monsieur_le_grand_guru qui l'a dit ... que celle là est plus libre que l'autre ... 

 :Shocked: 

En fait, ghoti, t'as raison: c'est une bonne idée. On (je ?) risque d'apprendre plein de chose. Je suis capable de partir en troll dessus tout seul sans rien y comprendre...

++

----------

## killerwhile

Bonsoir la french crew. J'admin des box gentoo depuis quelques années déjà, mais je suis resté très timide dans la communauté. Et ce soir, en lisant ce thread, j'ai découvert une ambiance qui me plait  :Wink: . Ca fait plaisir.

Les màj sur les serveurs en productions, vous les faites 

tôt le matin vs tard le soir ?

(moi c'est plutot le matin  :Wink: )

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez un pour les afficionados du P2P:

Amule VS Xmule !!! Mais bon, c'est mldonkey qui déchire tous   :Twisted Evil: 

[EDIT] Et le plus important !!!!!!!!! BOURGOGNE OU BORDEAUX !!!!!!

Bourgogne bien sur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/EDIT]

[EDIT2] Par contre, plus sérieusement, il y en a un qui me tient à coeur, Xen VS Vmware.

[/EDIT2]

----------

## nemo13

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tôt le matin vs tard le soir ?
> 
> (moi c'est plutot le matin )

 

+1 là il y a du grain à moudre.

----------

## nemo13

pour les débutant qui comme moi  démarre linux tardivement :

Xfs est-ce toujours utile actuellement  ? , en plus sur une machine "isolée"

( le pb c'est que je n'arrive pas à séparer les pages web d'actualité de celles un poil rance )

Au passage Grand Merci à tous pour votre Partage de Connaissance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Enlight, pas un mot! Tu reserves ta verve pour le DOW qui en parlera!  :Wink: 

(mieux vaut prevenir que guerir).

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Enlight, pas un mot! Tu reserves ta verve pour le DOW qui en parlera! 
> 
> (mieux vaut prevenir que guerir).

   :Laughing: 

Je pense que nemo13 parlait du serveur de font X (X Font Server), pas du système de fichier.   :Rolling Eyes: 

[MODE TROLL ON]Encore une bonne raison de prendre du reiser4[MODE TROLL OFF]

----------

## nemo13

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Enlight, pas un mot! Tu reserves ta verve pour le DOW qui en parlera! 
> 
> (mieux vaut prevenir que guerir).  
> 
> Je pense que nemo13 parlait du serveur de font X (X Font Server), pas du système de fichier.  
> ...

 

vivi je confirme : le serveur de fonte ( quoique à priori entre de la fonte et une baffe virtuelle d'Enlight , il ne doit pas y avoir une grosse différence   :Wink:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Voui mais il faut comprendre que ces trois lettres ensemble font rappliquer le Enlight tres tres vite.  :Wink: 

Pour la boite a idee, sinon..

IDE, SATA, ou SCSI?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben je pense qu'il y a pas mal d'idée pour les sujets de DOW maintenant non ??

[IDEE]

Un petit sondage sur quelques jours avec les différents combats serait pas mal pour voir ce qui ont le plus de succès et ainsi les mettre en place non ???

[/IDEE]

----------

## nemo13

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Voui mais il faut comprendre que ces trois lettres ensemble font rappliquer le Enlight tres tres vite. 
> 
> Pour la boite a idee, sinon..
> 
> IDE, SATA, ou SCSI?

 

oui oui d'autant qu'avec la généralisation des sata je n'ose plus trop utiliser hdparm qui ne semble pas bien les gérer.( d'où aussi quels outils pour les SATA   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## billiob

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Et le plus important !!!!!!!!! BOURGOGNE OU BORDEAUX !!!!!!
> 
> Bourgogne bien sur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [/EDIT]
> ...

 

Dans mes bras !!

Sinon :

Language compilé vs language scripté (voire les deux).

----------

## truc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *killerwhile wrote:*   
> 
> tôt le matin vs tard le soir ?
> 
> (moi c'est plutot le matin ) 
> ...

 

le matin: avant 18h vs après minuit  :Laughing: 

----------

## mirtouf

e17 : une version stable sortira-t-elle un jour ?

En même temps, ce troll est un peu éculé...

----------

## mirtouf

Les trolls Mplayer sont-ils encore d'actualité ?

----------

## lmarcini

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Et le plus important !!!!!!!!! BOURGOGNE OU BORDEAUX !!!!!!
> 
> Bourgogne bien sur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [/EDIT]

 

Et le Côtes du Rhône ? Un petit Chateauneuf du Pape, un Vinsobres, un Rasteau ou un Crozes-Hermitage ne sont pas à négliger...

----------

## dapsaille

Wine ou Cedega ??

Dosemu ou Qemu ??

Xen ou Vmware (tout du moins pour du linux) ??

----------

## killerwhile

café ou boisson énergétique ?

----------

## TGL

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

> café ou boisson énergétique ?

 

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà trouvé/goûté du Coca Blak ? Je suis impatient de savoir si ça fait vraiment coder plus vite  :Smile: 

(Enfin, certainement plus que le Côtes du Rhône en tout cas, mais bon...)

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Enlight, pas un mot! Tu reserves ta verve pour le DOW qui en parlera! 
> 
> (mieux vaut prevenir que guerir).

 

Queleque chose me dit qu'il parle du font server de X!

----------

## dapsaille

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *killerwhile wrote:*   café ou boisson énergétique ? 
> 
> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà trouvé/goûté du Coca Blak ? Je suis impatient de savoir si ça fait vraiment coder plus vite 
> 
> (Enfin, certainement plus que le Côtes du Rhône en tout cas, mais bon...)

 

J'ai regardé au Cora(tm) de boussy saint antoine 77 et bah rien .. que dalle ... comment je peux apprendre le bash sans ca moi ?? !!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## billiob

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> comment je peux apprendre le bash sans ca moi ?? !!   

 

(vraiment très OFF) Utilises le BrainWave Generator => http://www.bwgen.com/ . (c'est un shareware, et en plus pour windows)

(si vous voulez effacer ce post, ne vous génez pas)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez un petit DOW bien baveux spéciale kassdédi pour loopx:

Mirroir Gentoo VS Proxy Gentoo

Je suis méchant, allez   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Allez un petit DOW bien baveux spéciale kassdédi pour loopx:
> 
> Mirroir Gentoo VS Proxy Gentoo
> 
> Je suis méchant, allez   [.]

 

héhé  :Smile: 

edit :

tiens, maintenant que j'y pense, peut etre que ca a deja été dit, mais apache vs lighttpd, ca pourrait etre sympa.

En fait, j'avoue que je propose ca, parce que j'hésite a passer a lighttpd, mais je en sais pas trop si ca marchera aussi bien, si ca fera tout ce que je veux, si ca va vraiment me changer la charge sur ma machine, enfin voila.

----------

## xaviermiller

et (k)QEmu vs Bochs vs VMWare(-player) ?

----------

## killerwhile

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  mais apache vs lighttpd, ca pourrait etre sympa.

 

Personnellement je tourve ça un bon [DOW].

Presque autant que les langages de scipts...

----------

## letoff

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je suis méchant, allez   [.]

 

Je passe sur ce forum de temps en temps pour faire une petite pause et j'avoue avoir été véritablement choqué par l'attitude à laquelle tu fais allusion. Alors non je ne te trouve pas spécialement méchant.  

Moi j'aurais sorti mon  BOCC vite fait. 

Sinon il y a un débat que j'aimerai bien voir émerger: Gentoo sur un serveur? Parce que depuis le temps que j'attends la sortie du  GLEP 19 je commence à fatiguer...

----------

## Trevoke

Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est un debat, ca. C'est entierement possible..

----------

## letoff

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est un debat, ca. C'est entierement possible..

 

Oui c'est possible puisque je le fais depuis plus de 2 ans. Mais à quel prix! As-tu une idée du temps passé sur les dispatch-conf d'amavisd-new pour ne citer que le plus gros? Ensuite imagines un peu une infra complète avec Postfix, Courier, Apache, PostgreSQL, Php, etc. et essayes de comptabiliser le temps passé sur l'administration, on en reparlera ensuite.   :Crying or Very sad: 

En tous cas pour moi c'est un vrai débat car j'administre des serveurs Debian avec infiniment plus de facilité. Alors autant j'adore Gentoo, autant sans ce GLEP je crois que je n'en installerai plus comme serveur.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vois pas trop ton probleme, donc je suppose qu'en effet, c'est un bon sujet de discussion.

----------

## TGL

 *letoff wrote:*   

> Sinon il y a un débat que j'aimerai bien voir émerger: Gentoo sur un serveur?

 

Ouais, je serais preneur aussi. J'avais proposé qlqpart sur la première page un sujet du genre "Gentoo pour l'entreprise". L'idée serait de débattre autant de la question des vraies serveurs de prod' que de celle du déploiement de postes clients, etc. Mais peut-être que c'est des discussions à séparer, je ne sais pas trop.

----------

## letoff

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je vois pas trop ton probleme, donc je suppose qu'en effet, c'est un bon sujet de discussion.

 

Le problème qui n'est pas spécialement le mien est très bien décrit dans le GLEP 19. Pour un serveur il faut des applis stables et non pas des changements de version tous les 4 matins. En gros il faudrait une branche stable de Portage avec des ebuilds ayant une durée de vie de plusieurs mois voire années. Mais celà suppose un backport de tous les patchs de sécu et ce n'est pas une mince affaire...

----------

## letoff

 *TGL wrote:*   

> "Gentoo pour l'entreprise". L'idée serait de débattre autant de la question des vraies serveurs de prod' que de celle du déploiement de postes clients, etc. Mais peut-être que c'est des discussions à séparer, je ne sais pas trop.

 

Bonjour Thomas,

je n'avais pas vu ta proposition mais effectivement c'est de celà dont j'aimerai beaucoup débattre. En fait je me suis toujours dit que déployer plusieurs dizaines ou centaines de postes clients avec un matériel identique ne doit pas être trop difficile: on en fait un puis on package pour les autres. Par contre faire accepter aux utilisateurs les changements permanents de version est une autre histoire. 

Je me souviens de quelqu'un qui avait posté sur la ML il y a 2 ou 3 ans pour des infos à ce sujet car il comptait déployer plusieurs centaines de PC sous Gentoo pour une académie. Je vais essayer de retrouver son post et voir où en est son projet.

----------

## Trevoke

 *letoff wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je vois pas trop ton probleme, donc je suppose qu'en effet, c'est un bon sujet de discussion. 
> 
> Le problème qui n'est pas spécialement le mien est très bien décrit dans le GLEP 19. Pour un serveur il faut des applis stables et non pas des changements de version tous les 4 matins. En gros il faudrait une branche stable de Portage avec des ebuilds ayant une durée de vie de plusieurs mois voire années. Mais celà suppose un backport de tous les patchs de sécu et ce n'est pas une mince affaire...

 

C'est entierement de ta faute si tu fais un emerge --sync tous les matins, tu sais. Une fois installe, un serveur Gentoo a besoin de maintenance.. Disons.. Autant qu'un serveur Debian.

----------

## ultrabug

Bonjour,

J'ai déployé 5 serveurs de production sous Gentoo Linux (hardened) pour mon entreprise et j'en suis très content (eux aussi bien entendu). Leur nombre ne va faire que grandir dans les prochains mois et je suis tout à fait confiant pour l'avenir de la quesiton...

C'est un bon sujet sur lequel j'aimerais bien débattre et vous raconter ma modeste expérience...

----------

## letoff

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est entierement de ta faute si tu fais un emerge --sync tous les matins, tu sais. Une fois installe, un serveur Gentoo a besoin de maintenance.. Disons.. Autant qu'un serveur Debian.

 

Et si tu ne fais pas ton emerge sync tous les matins, tu fais quoi avec ton glsa-check hum? Il y a quand même une différence entre faire un emerge sync et un emerge world! D'autre part j'ai bien tenté une fois de ne pas mettre Apache à jour pendant quelques mois (quitte à garder quelques trous de sécurité au passage): en résumé j'avais au moins 3 ou 4 ebuilds de retard dont 2 qui n'existaient même plus et un layout qui avait complètement changé entre temps. Bilan au moins un w-e pour tout remettre d'aplomb. Alors me dire que Gentoo ne nécessite pas plus de maintenance que Debian, excuses-moi mais je ne partage pas du tout on avis. Mais alors pas du tout!   :Wink: 

Que l'on ne s'y trompe pas, j'adore Gentoo et ne veux rien d'autre sur mon poste de travail, c'est juste que je trouve cette distrib inadaptée aux serveurs tant que le GLEP 19 n'aura pas vu le jour. Bon je m'arrête là, j'ai du pain sur la planche.

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est entierement de ta faute si tu fais un emerge --sync tous les matins, tu sais. Une fois installe, un serveur Gentoo a besoin de maintenance.. Disons.. Autant qu'un serveur Debian.

 

Bah non, pas vraiment quand même. Sous Gentoo, une large part des corrections de failles ou autres bugs critiques consiste en une mise à mettre vers la dernière version en date, en générale marquée stable dans l'urgence pour l'occasion. Or cette version est susceptible d'avoir par ailleurs des comportements différents¹, donc ça fait du boulot suplémentaire (de validation au minimum, et plus si pas de bol).

Au contraire, sur une Debian stable le fix va être backporté pour l'unique version officiellement supportée, et puis voilà, y'a rien d'autre qui est censé changer.  Mettre en place un système de ce type pour Gentoo est justement l'objet de GLEP 19 que citait Christophe.

Enfin bon, je ne parle pas là d'expérience ceci dit, je ne suis pas admin'... Mais c'est bien justement pour avoir des points de vue plus étayés que je serais curieux de voir se tenir ce débat.

¹ ...que ce soit la faute du logiciel lui même, ou bien celle de changements au niveau de l'ebuild

EDIT : grillé...

----------

## letoff

 *TGL wrote:*   

> EDIT : grillé...

 

Mais non, c'est tellement plus clair quand c'est toi qui l'écrit.  :Wink: 

PS: alors as-tu acheté un Anita Conti?

----------

## Darkael

Quelques idées hasardeuses qui me viennent à l'esprit et que je n'ai apparement pas encore vues dans ce thread:

- Faut-il encourager Cedega? (ou même Wine à la rigueur...)

- Desktop 3D: utile ou pas? (avec l'arrivée prochaine de Xgl)

- L'image de Gentoo et des gentooistes: pourquoi Gentoo est-elle perçue comme la "distro des geeks"? (avec souvent un certain mépris) Comment améliorer cette image? Doit-on l'améliorer d'ailleurs?

et quelques débats de type "best-of", même si certains ont pu déja être usés et abusés jusqu'à la moelle dans ces forums:

- Meilleur WM/DE? (variante: full DE vs WM+console)

- Meilleur filemanager? 

- Meilleur serveur FTP?

- Firefox vs Opera vs les autres

[EDIT]

oh, et il y a aussi Bash vs Zsh  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

les jdk/jre sun vs lesblackdown

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Etant donné que les commandes 

```
emerge genlop equery eix-update ( entre autres )
```

 nécessitent des privilèges que des simples users n'ont pas , petite question :

Vous faites comment :

..............  su     et roulez jeunesse

............... sudo est ton ami

............... mon user fait parti du groupe portage

................ faut mettre sa GENTOO à jour ?!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

A+

( c'est surtout les implications sécurité que je ne saisie pas bien )

----------

## boozo

```
su -->  eix-sync 
```

  :Mr. Green: 

en fait tant que tu fais des recherches genre equery ou autres le user dans le groupe portage c'est très bien

après dès que tu tappes plus haut en droits genre utiliser une commande spé au super user je dirais un sudo

bien configuré qt au choix des commandes que tu autorises.

Après pour toucher à tout ce qui est plus critique pour le système (emerge -puDvN), je reste en su   :Smile: 

les 3 ont leur utilité et leur cohérence   :Wink:  ...si la flemme te prends sournoisement... gare !

----------

## yoyo

Ça n'est pas variment l'endroit mais bon ...

Perso, j'utilise mon user (groupe portage) pour les accès en lecture sur l'arbre portage (recherches eix, dépendances, useflags etc.) et surtout pour le fetching des sources. Je trouve plus sécurisé de ne pas ouvrir de connexions externes en root.

Pour ce qui est du reste (emerge metadata, eix-sync etc.) je passe su, ou plus précisément par un raccourci clavier/menu "aterm -e su -" qui m'ouvre un terminal directement en root (en demandant le mot de passe bien entendu).

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## nemo13

Ben je voulais juste alimenter la liste des trollisations possibles mais ,

il y a des gourmants impulsifs  :Rolling Eyes: 

Alors à + sur DOW officiel ?

----------

## LaMs

Que diriez vous de Sudo vs SU ? Parce que moi perso, je préfère la commande la su - qui me demande un mot de passe que de mettre sudo. J'ai eu des problème avec une Ubuntu alors pour moi sudo c'est considéré comme étant "à éviter" mais j'aimerais bien entendre les commentaires..... lire.

Lams

----------

## letoff

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vue celle-là:

Apache 1 vs Apache 2

Ca devrait donner un joli match non?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> apache vs lighttpd, ca pourrait etre sympa

  *letoff wrote:*   

> Apache 1 vs Apache 2 Ca devrait donner un joli match non?

 

Je crois qu'en réunissant ces deux là, y'a moyen de faire un thread bien instructif.

----------

## Bapt

Comme dit précédemment bash vs zsh  :Smile:  Je l'attends avec impatience celui-là  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelques idées hardware (pour le choix d'un PC linux) :

- CPU: intel vs AMD (vs PowerPC ?)

- GPU: nVida vs Intel vs ATI

- SATA vs IDE vs SCSI

- Raid : oui ou non ?

- TFT ou CRT ?

AZERTY ou DVORAK-fr ?

----------

## xaviermiller

- choix du système de (serveur) mail : qmail, postfix, ... (ça m'intéresse  :Wink: )

- java: sun ou blackdown ?

- pc perso : parano ou risquer d'ouvrir des ports sur son routeur : lesquels ?

----------

## TGL

Flemme de passer en revue les posts précédents pour traquer le doublon. Donc voilà, deux idées, pas forcement neuves :

 - les gestionnaires de version : CVS / SVN / Git / Bazaar(-ng) / Arch / etc. (j'y ai pensé suite à l'excellent Howto SVN de bouleetbill)

 - installation de Gentoo manuelle vs. assistée (GLIS, façon livecd-x86-2006.0)

----------

## GNUtoo

linux vs plan9 (et donc les limites del'architecture unix)

linux vs freeBSD (comparaison des perphs,des possibilitees...) le tout en gentoo...lol(bah depuis qu'il y as les stage3 freeBSD...),sinon je me demande bien quelles sont les differences entre gentoo-freebsd et freeBSDLast edited by GNUtoo on Sun Mar 12, 2006 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déployé 5 serveurs de production sous Gentoo Linux (hardened) pour mon entreprise et j'en suis très content (eux aussi bien entendu). Leur nombre ne va faire que grandir dans les prochains mois et je suis tout à fait confiant pour l'avenir de la quesiton...
> 
> C'est un bon sujet sur lequel j'aimerais bien débattre et vous raconter ma modeste expérience...

 

efectivement...

ce serait tres interessant...

je pense que gentoo pour l'entreprose serait une bonne idee

avec le probleme de la gestion du parc gentoo...lol (infrastructure entreprises,non lsb(linux standard base),libconf,gnap...)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai pareil pour le DOW gentoo en production !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je pense que ce serait un bon DOW ou chacun pourrai raconté son expérience et comment il gère les difficulté de la mise de gentoo en prod !!

----------

## letoff

Je suis chaud-bouillant sur ce sujet: ces derniers mois j'ai dû gérer le passage au nouveau layout d'Apache, la migration de php depuis php-dev vers dev-lang, les mises à jour incessantes du baselayout, le passage de amavisd-new de 2.2 vers 2.3 (changement total du fichier de conf de + de 2000 lignes),  sans compter toutes les maj de sécu pour les phppgadmin, squirrelmail, phpmyadmin, etc. qui obligent à beaucoup de boulot car webapp-admin ne prends pas en compte les fichiers modifiés par l'admin. Tout ça uniquement pour conserver un serveur en état correct vis-à-vis de l'infra Gentoo! Je ne regrette rien de mon choix initial (c'est un serveur perso) mais j'avoue avoir beaucoup moins de travail avec mes Debian. Par contre il est vrai que mon petit serveur en fait des tonnes sans jamais broncher.  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

La fréquence de sortie de ces débats est théoriquement d'un par semaine, non ? (d'ou le nom DOW), mais il me semble que ca ne sorte pas assez vite :)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[ma vie] Bon mon portable du boulot est passé sur Ubuntu   :Crying or Very sad:  , mais une Dapper  :Laughing: 

[/ma vie]

Sinon, concernant les DOW, c'est pour quand le DOW sur l'utilisation de Gentoo en production?

[OFF]

Quelqu'un aurait-il un retour d'expérience concernant l'utilisatin du iSCSI avec xen dans les domU???

[/OFF]

----------

## anigel

Une idée qui vient de me traverser l'esprit en lisant un autre thread (qui n'avait rien à voir) :

La sécurité informatique : comment la gérez-vous ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *anigel wrote:*   

> La sécurité informatique : comment la gérez-vous ?

 

Tout simplement, j'ai enlevé toutes les cartes réseaux de mon pc et qund je ne m'en sers pas je prend le HDD avec moi   :Laughing: 

Non mais plus sérieusement ce DOW serait intéressant ainsi que celui sur la mise en production de gentoo !!!

----------

## creuvard

 *anigel wrote:*   

> La sécurité informatique : comment la gérez-vous ?

 

En effet j'aime bien l'idée.

----------

## Darkael

 *creuvard wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   La sécurité informatique : comment la gérez-vous ? 
> 
> En effet j'aime bien l'idée.

 

Ça m'intéresse aussi: c'est le thème du stage que je suis en train de faire  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Pas un debat of the week, mais un topic of the week :

Le meilleur hardware pour un but precis.

C'est-a-dire serveur, serveur de fichiers, firewall, desktop, laptop... Meilleure compatibilite Linux, imprimantes, tout ca.

----------

## Magic Banana

Variante de "Gentoo : pour quelle utilisation ? Pour quel public ?", je proposerai "GNU/Linux pour ma grand-mère ou mon gamin".

Je ne pense pas que l'un d'entre nous oserait prétendre que Gentoo est un choix approprié pour quelqu'un qui est vierge en informatique, mais comme nous sommes tous ici plus ou moins geeks, c'est nous qui sommes appelé par la famille pour mettre en place le nouvel ordi...

On pourrait ainsi reprendre la conversation amorcée dans le débat du moment à propos de Windows plus facile à utiliser que Linux (je ne le pense pas personnellement : virus, défragmentation, installations compliquées, ...), discuter quelle sont les distibutions les plus appropriées pour le grand public, argumenter en faveur la convivialité d'un bureau ou d'un autre, etc.

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Variante de "Gentoo : pour quelle utilisation ? Pour quel public ?", je proposerai "GNU/Linux pour ma grand-mère ou mon gamin".
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'un d'entre nous oserait prétendre que Gentoo est un choix approprié pour quelqu'un qui est vierge en informatique, mais comme nous sommes tous ici plus ou moins geeks, c'est nous qui sommes appelé par la famille pour mettre en place le nouvel ordi...
> 
> On pourrait ainsi reprendre la conversation amorcée dans le débat du moment à propos de Windows plus facile à utiliser que Linux (je ne le pense pas personnellement : virus, défragmentation, installations compliquées, ...), discuter quelle sont les distibutions les plus appropriées pour le grand public, argumenter en faveur la convivialité d'un bureau ou d'un autre, etc.

 Hé hé ! L'avantage de ces personnes, c'est qu'elles n'ont pas les (mauvaises) habitudes de celles utilisant windows (les notions de monter/démonter un cd ou de point de montage par exemple sont difficiles à assimiler). Perso j'ai fait un livecd "papynux" sur base gentoo avec l'aide de bouleetbill et des tutos de son site (frogdev). L'avantage, c'est que je n'y ai inclus que ce dont mes grands-parents ont besoin : un gnome-light (menu concis et clairs)+gvm(icônes des clés usb qui apparaissent sur le bureau, lancement automatique des cds audios etc.), un butineur, un client mail, un system de connexion ppp, un lecteur multimedia, OOo et basta. Ajout de quelques raccourcis éloquents sur le bureau : "internet", "mail", "Écrire un texte" etc.

Un noyau genkernel+coldplug qui permet l'ajout de matériel sans se prendre le melon et roulez !

J'avais un peu réfléchi si je gardai gentoo ou si je passai à autre chose et puis jesaispuqui m'a dit "utilise un  système que tu connais bien ça sera beaucoup plus simple" => Gentoo. En plus, c'était pour une utilisation vraiment basique donc les mises à jour/maintenance n'ont aucun intérêt : du moment que ça marche c'est bon.

Le gros avantage de bien connaître son système (et de Gentoo) c'est quand même de pouvoir faire un système correspond exactement aux besoins de l'utilisateur. Une fois que l'objectif est atteint il n'y a plus de raison d'y toucher et donc Gentoo est équivalente aux autres distribs amha ...

Enfin bon, j'en ai mis une tartine simplement pour dire que je trouve ce sujet intéressant.   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je propose un DOW : Comment entretenir sa Gentoo?

Ca ne serait pas trop un debat, mais plutot une collection de choses que tout le monde devrait faire. On peut ensuite tout mettre ensemble dans un gros post dans le subforum...

----------

## truc

depuis peu onentend parler de 'upstart (   :Idea:   ) et de einit

donc le débat init vs initng devrait plutôt être sysvinit vs les autres...

ça peut-être interessant, je cros de mémoire aussi qu'il y a un truc du style runit.. bref y'en a plein quoi.. :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Un dow sur les players vidéo ptet. Parce que si j'ai trouvé un player musical qui me satisfait pleinement, j'ai toujours pas trouvé le player vidéo de mes rêves: mplayer, gmplayer, smplayer,kmplayer, xine, totem, kaffeine, vlc...

----------

## lmarcini

Un autre DOW un peu polémique : y a-t-il encore de bonnes raisons d'utiliser Gentoo ? Pour ma part, c'est oui mais vu le nombre de néo-Archers, la réflexion mérite d'être approfondie...

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Un dow sur les players vidéo ptet. Parce que si j'ai trouvé un player musical qui me satisfait pleinement, j'ai toujours pas trouvé le player vidéo de mes rêves: mplayer, gmplayer, smplayer,kmplayer, xine, totem, kaffeine, vlc...

 

Déjà fait  :Wink: 

Ya la liste des DOW déjà fait dans le premier post de ce topic  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que ça n'empêche pas de refaire un sujet déjà traité, car les programmes évoluent vite et de nouveaux apparaissent, ensuite les personnes présentes sur le forum évoluent aussi.

----------

## kopp

Enfin, il y a encore pas mal de sujets intéressants qui n'ont pas été traités du tout avant de commencer à retraiter les mêmes. Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais ça me semble plus intéressant de prendre un sujet pas encore traité.

----------

## titoucha

C'est évident de faire en premier les sujets non traités mais si un sujet déjà fait intéresse beaucoup de monde.

----------

## kwenspc

Celui sur la sécurité serait pas mal interessant, et ce pour beaucoup de monde. (comment mettre en place une sécurité relativement bonne sans trop se casser la tête etc...). L'idée de Trevoke sur l'entretient de la Gentoo je suis très enthousiaste aussi! (ce sera un long débat à mon avis)

Qui prend la résponsabilité de choisir le prochain sujet? geekounet?

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Celui sur la sécurité serait pas mal interessant, et ce pour beaucoup de monde. (comment mettre en place une sécurité relativement bonne sans trop se casser la tête etc...). L'idée de Trevoke sur l'entretient de la Gentoo je suis très enthousiaste aussi! (ce sera un long débat à mon avis)
> 
> Qui prend la résponsabilité de choisir le prochain sujet? geekounet?

 

Je pense aussi que ces 2 là seraient intéressants pour tout le monde, et feraient donc un bon début pour amener du monde.

Après pour choisir, bah vous pouvez toujours déliberer ici ou me contacter pour guider mon choix  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

La sécurité, ça m'intéresse.

J'ai toujours trouvé iptable à vomir et j'avoue que depuis que j'ai ma freebox en routeur, bah j'ai plus de firewall!

Donnez moi une bonne raison (quand je dis bonne, c'est pas une chance sur 50 000 000 d'avoir des problèmes) de me mettre à ce truc infâme qu'est iptable.

Pour info, j'eus utilisé Firestarter dans des temps (pas si) reculés, mais il a été hardmaské il y a quelques temps donc bon... je l'ai dégagé.

@Geekounet : désolé pour le coup des lecteurs  :Mad: , et merci.

----------

## Madjes

Sécurité et entretien, ça m'interesse beaucoup aussi   :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

Idem pour moi.

----------

## VisualStation

Sécu : OUI

Nettoyage et Entretretient : Oui

Peut être :

- Les gestionnaires de bureau (Ca promet de longues discussions)

- Le ou les meilleurs FS (Xfs, ext4, reiser4 ...)

----------

## kopp

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Le ou les meilleurs FS (Xfs, ext4, reiser4 ...)

 

---> [débat] systèmes de fichiers : perfs, fiabilité, etc...

Sinon, je suis pour celui sur la sécurité

Pi l'entretien, ça me fera pas de mal non plus.

Les gestionnaires de bureau... hum ça va faire mal  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *VisualStation wrote:*   
> 
> - Le ou les meilleurs FS (Xfs, ext4, reiser4 ...) 
> 
> ---> [débat] systèmes de fichiers : perfs, fiabilité, etc...
> ...

 

Autant directement marquer [troll] Les gestionnaires de bureaux ^_^"

Sinon, si on allonge la durée des débats, on peut peut-etre en faire 2 en même temps :

1 pour une partie "sérieuse/tips"

1 plus "troll" genre les lecteur video, les wm, les photos de la soeur de *bam*

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Bon alors, kika ([DOW] Pour ou contre le langage SMS?  :Laughing: ) une idée?

EDIT: Les gestionnaires de bural 3D?

> Lookin' Glass (bon .... ok, pour faire présent quoi)

> Métisse

> Compiz

> Beryl

> Compiz-fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusion

> Kwin-composite

Encore que... j'avoue que je ne saurai pas quoi en dire :/

----------

## geekounet

Après une discussion avec Yoyo, que pensez-vous d'un DOW sur les systèmes d'init ? (baselayout, initng, einit, upstart, ...)

EDIT: sinon oui sur les WM, ça peut amener beaucoup de monde  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Y a pas déjà eu un dow la dessus ?

Perso je suis pas contre mais niveau Baselayout, je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont en attente de la version 2.

Et niveau init... humf, je préfère me taire plutot qu'écrire une counerie!   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Un dow sur la communication : irc, instant messaging, VoIP ... les softs qui vous utilisez, pourquoi? Les astuces, les scripts, tout ça... ça intéresse quelqu'un ?

(je me sens seul là)

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Un dow sur la communication : irc, instant messaging, VoIP ... les softs qui vous utilisez, pourquoi? Les astuces, les scripts, tout ça... ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
> 
> (je me sens seul là)

 

Ha ça c'est une bonne idée je trouve  :Smile:  Faut voir si ça intéresse des gens...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Roo j'ai poster ma suggestion dans le DOW d'avant moi    :Crying or Very sad: 

Alors moi je propose, gestion centralisée des configurations !!   :Laughing: 

Ou le monitoring aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Roo j'ai poster ma suggestion dans le DOW d'avant moi   
> 
> Alors moi je propose, gestion centralisée des configurations !!  
> 
> Ou le monitoring aussi  

 

Oui dans le genre ya aussi les méthodes d'entretien/gestion de la Gentoo qui a été proposé avant, et dans lequel ton sujet (qui ne doit pas être commun à beaucoup de gens) peut facilement rentrer, mais comme ça a un petit lien avec le DOW précédent et que j'aimerai plutôt diversifier les sujets, je réserve ça pour plus tard  :Smile: 

----------

## Madjes

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Un dow sur la communication : irc, instant messaging, VoIP ... les softs qui vous utilisez, pourquoi? Les astuces, les scripts, tout ça... ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
> 
> (je me sens seul là)

 

Non non t'es pas seul   :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de truc différent et c'est pas toujours evident de choisir, moi je vote pour ce sujet.

----------

## truc

faudrait continuer à mettre à jour le premier post de ce thread car c'est très bien d'avoir une liste des sujet en attente, ainsi qu'une autre des sujet déjà traités.

sinon, moi la messagerie, asterisk &Cie ça m'interesserait aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah je lancerai un sujet l'IM demain soir alors  :Smile:  (pas le courage là, l'heure du dodo approche ...)

----------

## xaviermiller

ah oui "minuit dix !"  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Roo j'ai poster ma suggestion dans le DOW d'avant moi   
> 
> Alors moi je propose, gestion centralisée des configurations !!  
> 
> Ou le monitoring aussi  

 

Pas mal ca !

----------

## Delvin

On ne pourrait pas réunir la gestion des configurations et le monitoring sous la bannière de la gestion de serveurs ou gestion courante d'une machine ?

certains aspect pouvant se retrouver dans les desktop

----------

## geekounet

Bon en fait, je vais lancer le prochain sur l'entretien/gestion/etc. de la Gentoo vu que ça intéresse du monde, et je ferai les IM plus tard  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

À vrai dire, je ne suis pas très satisfait du DOW actuel. Rien de bien extraordinaire, tout le monde fait pareil, et ce n'est pas parti dans le sens que j'aurai souhaité. Et là il est déjà mort en moins d'une semaine. J'ai ptêt mal lancé le sujet, je sais pas ...

Donc, que pensez-vous donc de relancer un autre sujet dés ce weekend ? Et ce coup-ci, un peu plus "trollesque" pour vous motiver à participer   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai pensé à le faire (comme ça été demandé auparavant) sur les licences (quelles licences pour quelles utilisations ? etc.). Qu'en dites-vous ?  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Autant je suis d'accord que le choix de la licence est très important, autant c'est un choix qui reste surtout du côté développeur.

Personnellement je sais pas écrire de code (à part des scripts bash minimalistes pour moi et du fortran pour des TP), je fais gaffe à pas installer de merde sur mes machines mais après c'est chacun qui voit où il est près à s'arrêter et refuser un logiciel juste parce que sa licence ne lui plaît pas.

Quand j'en vois qui utilisent Opera ou Nero, ça me fait mal au cul quand même (mais c'est leur machine ils font ce qu'ils veulent)...

J'ai de la gpl, de la bsd, de la mit et sûrement des trucs moins recommandables (java y'a pas si longtemps ça sentait un peu mauvais  :Very Happy: ).

Plus généralement pour les DOW, ça dépend grandement à quelle population ils s'adressent. Je suis un utilisateur des plus basiques, j'ai qu'une machine, pas de serveurs qui tournent dessus donc dès que le sujet se "pointifie" (oula c'est moche ^_^") dans certaines voies ça va en dehors de mon utilisation/domaine de compétence/intérêt.

----------

## Temet

Bah ce sera comme l'actuel, j'aurai rien à dire.  :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

Le choix de tes logiciels selon leur licence peut entrer aussi dans ce débat je pense. Ça touche tout le monde, et ça pourra peut-être permettre à des gens qui actuellement n'y prêtent pas attention, de si intéresser de plus près  :Smile: 

EDIT: et faites pas le DOW ici svp  :Razz: 

Et sinon, je serai partant sur le sujet sur les IM et autres logiciels de communication, à vous de voir.

----------

## truc

Moi je serai plus pou rétendre le DOW actuel, avec la manière de maintenir/monitorer un parc de serveur (EDIT: ou un parc de simple machine)(avec par exemple cfengine en tête), là Y'a vraiment matière à parler, car j'sais pas pour vous, mais gentoo,ça n'a jamais vraiment été (contrairement à ce que certaines peuvent dire (très fort)) un gros bouffe temps, tu sync, t'installes, tu check et bam (bam c'est bon, pas *bam* ça casse...  :Razz: )

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Tant qu'à tout centraliser, un tuto pour tout gérer avec LDAP (Le tout éscurisé avec TLS/SSL, SASL et Kerberso)   :Laughing: 

Heu non ... rien à voir avec le fait que je galère dessus depuis pas mal de temps ... 

Sinon : Applis spécifiques VS Groupware ?

Je tente certains groupware (Kolab et eGroupWare), et j'avoue ne pas trouver çà super intuitif au premier abord, par rapport à l'utilisation des mes différentes applications préférés. (Cela fait très vite uzine à gaz ...)

Puis on revient sur le fait d'avoir tout en commun, et visible sur une seule interface, ce qui reste assez pratique.

(L'agenda partagé est sympa avec eGroupWare)

Pour eGroupWare, il suffit de réussir à le lancer/configurer ... en faisant un tour sur le bugzilla de Gentoo, on arrive à peu près à corriger/contourner tout les bugs de la version "stable" 1.4.001. Elle est stable sur d'autres distributions ... 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Tom_

Un petit débat sur les optimisations, ca ne tente personne ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Un petit topic de ricers ? Nen ?   :Razz: 

Certaines possibilités encore récentes que ca soit au niveau des LDFlags (genre hash-style ou as-needed) ou des C(XX)Flags (ftree-vectorize, tout ce que tourne autour de la visibilité) voire d'autres trucs permettent d'obtenir de (faibles) gains. Qu'en pensez vous ? Qu'utilisez vous ?

C'est un truc qui revient assez souvent ... et puis il y a possibilité de troller.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me permets de renouveler ma proposition de débat :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Variante de "Gentoo : pour quelle utilisation ? Pour quel public ?", je proposerai "GNU/Linux pour ma grand-mère ou mon gamin".
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'un d'entre nous oserait prétendre que Gentoo est un choix approprié pour quelqu'un qui est vierge en informatique, mais comme nous sommes tous ici plus ou moins geeks, c'est nous qui sommes appelé par la famille pour mettre en place le nouvel ordi...
> 
> On pourrait ainsi reprendre la conversation amorcée dans le débat du moment à propos de Windows plus facile à utiliser que Linux (je ne le pense pas personnellement : virus, défragmentation, installations compliquées, ...), discuter quelle sont les distibutions les plus appropriées pour le grand public, argumenter en faveur la convivialité d'un bureau ou d'un autre, etc.

 

Je pense qu'après les débat orientés "serveurs" auxquels nous avons eu droit, celui-ci aurait l'avantage de toucher la quasi-intégralité des utilisateurs de ce forum... et puis il renouera avec l'esprit originel du "Troll Officiel".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Je le sens mal.

Honnêtement, je donne deux pages max avant que ça se termine en troll "pour ou contre Ubuntu".

----------

## titoucha

Et alors   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Et bah dis donc, vous n'êtes pas un peu plus frileux pour les guerres vous les Suisses normalement????  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et bah dis donc, vous n'êtes pas un peu plus frileux pour les guerres vous les Suisses normalement???? 

 

Attends ils ont même des révolutionnaires "chevistes"  :Laughing: 

[edit] pour ceux qui suivrait pas... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573283.html [/edit]

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Attends ils ont même des révolutionnaires "chevistes" 

 

Tu cherches la guerre à outrance sans rédition possible.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Et pourquoi pas un portage vs paludis sans trop tourner en troll j'espere. Histoire de faire connaitre les avantages de l'un ou l'autre. 

Genre :

Passage à paludis irrémédiable oui/non.

Installation plus ou moins rapide.

Pourquoi utiliser un gestionnaire de paquets autre que l'officiel.

Hack de portage plus facile car écrit en python pas de recompilation.

Si on installe un paquet avec paludis, en cas de pb peut-on poster un message sur bugzilla ? 

etc...

Bon c'est vrai je suis un peu intéressé  :Laughing: 

----------

## jerep6

Moi aussi je suis très intéressé. Paludis me tente bien, mais avant j'aimerais bien avoir des retours d'expèrience et tout et tout.

Donc je suis pour un DOW sur ça.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En même temps ce thread donne déjà énormément de retour d'expériences "Paludis". Quant à a comparaison à emerge, elle est claire : "Paludis est mieux (et en particulier plus rapide) mais moins testé". Je crois que le débat s'arrêterait là...

----------

## kwenspc

Moui paludis vs portage ça irait pas super loin. On pourrait à la rigueur élargir le champ avec pkgcore mais ce dernier est tellement peu testé face à paludis que ça vaudrait pas le coup.

----------

## titoucha

+1 on en aura vite fait le tour entre les inconditionnels de l'un ou l'autre.

----------

## Magic Banana

Si vous voulez un autre sujet de débat à fort potentiel trollesque, en voilà un (inspiré de mon dernier message) : "Le copyleft".

En plus de la définition du copyleft, le débat pourrait être agrémenté d'un sondage :

"Le copyleft :

1) Je suis pour en toute circonstance, vive la GPLv3/LGPLv3/FDL !

2) Je trouve qu'imposer des libertés est un contre sens, vive la BSD !

3) Cela dépend du type de logiciel (taille, aspect professionnel ou non, etc.) ou de l'utilisateur du logiciel (écoles, particuliers, administrations, entreprises, etc.).

4) Sans opinion"

----------

## geekounet

Je serai bien partant pour les licences oui. Ça intéresserai beaucoup de monde ?

----------

## anorexia

Moi ca m'intereserais un débat comme ca.Je suis un débutant linux mais même si je ne connais rien j'ai au moins compris le principe des logiciel libre.Mais en revanche les licences je suis un peut perdu dans tout ca^^.Mais le copyleft d'après ce que j'ai compris le logiciel de bas définie ca licence libre puis tout ces logiciel dérivé doivent prendre la même licence?Si c'est ca je ne vois vraiment pas les défaut^^·

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Moi ca m'intereserais un débat comme ca.Je suis un débutant linux mais même si je ne connais rien j'ai au moins compris le principe des logiciel libre.Mais en revanche les licences je suis un peut perdu dans tout ca^^.Mais le copyleft d'après ce que j'ai compris le logiciel de bas définie ca licence libre puis tout ces logiciel dérivé doivent prendre la même licence?Si c'est ca je ne vois vraiment pas les défaut^^·

 

Tu as bien compris et je suis d'accord avec toi...  :Wink:  Toutefois je peux t'assurer que les deux réponses suivantes de ma propositions de sondage ne resteront pas sans supporteurs si le sujet est choisi.

----------

## Untux

 *Magic-Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous voulez un autre sujet de débat à fort potentiel trollesque, en voilà un (inspiré de mon dernier message) : "Le copyleft". 

 

Je vote pour, aussi. Excellent (et délicat) sujet !

----------

